# 1972 rear axel



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

I just bought a 72 rear axel with 278 gears sight unseen. (short money) Will this fit a 68 GTO? it is a 10 bolt, 8.2 built January 13 1972. numbers off the ring gear 39 14 GM 1 72. Waiting to confirm if there are c-clips and spline count on the shafts. Bought this for highway gears will keep the original 3.36 posi rear and rebuild. The replacement is an open axel. In peoples opinion would it be worth putting a posi unit in the 278 axel? I am looking to keep the revs/temp down on the highway. 
Any input or criticism welcome .


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

some pictures to help.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks rough like it has been sitting underwater for a while. The spider gears look very worn. Do you plan on using it as a core and rebuilding it?


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

looking to do a total rebuild ring and pinion ,spider gears, seals, and bearings. In your opinion is it worth putting a posi unit in it. with 278 gears it won't be that fast off the line. this is going to be my highway axel for long trips. I am also rebuilding the original 3.36 rear axel.


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

Then I just have to source a 2.78 ring a pinion. that will be fun. any leads on that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

deanhickey said:


> looking to do a total rebuild ring and pinion ,spider gears, seals, and bearings. In your opinion is it worth putting a posi unit in it. with 278 gears it won't be that fast off the line. this is going to be my highway axel for long trips. I am also rebuilding the original 3.36 rear axel.


OK, should be good for a total rebuild. No, I wouldn't invest in a posi with 2.78 gearing unless you plan on real hard launches.

Here is a set on Ebay from Frank's GTO LeMans Grand Prix Firebird 8.2 Gear Set 2.78 Open 64 65 66 67 68 69 70 71 72 | eBay


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks a lot Jim. I will have the 3.36 rear end for fun. I just plan to do some long distance driving with the 2.78. I really appreciate your time. I hope all is good with you.


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

the saga continues, I have been looking for side/spider gear kits for 8.2 28 spline open diff. I have found several. most are not labeled BOP, just GM. will the GM labeled sets fit a BOP rear end? Are there any other things I should be looking for, Like year ring gear size...? thanks


----------

